#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Sofistik - Sofistik: Xρήση

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

Πάντως άλλο αποτέλεσμα θα πάρεις με copy load και άλλο με maxima.
Το πρώτο είναι επαλληλία και επίλυση με φόρτιση το άθροισμα των φορτίσεων, που από μόνη της αποτελεί μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση με αποτελέσματα μετακινήσεων κλπ.
Το δεύτερο είναι περιβάλλουσα κάποιου εντατικού μεγέθους με ταυτόχρονη καταγραφή των υπολοίπων εντατικών μεγεθών, δεν έχει μετακινήσεις δεν έχει τίποτα άλλες πληροφορίες.

----------

